# starting the journey



## brmoore134 (Mar 14, 2012)

I am just starting my journey and also new to the forum. There are some martial art studios and boxing studios near me but haven't tried any and plan on it now. The type of martial arts I am looking at would be mauy tai or wushu. I know there different cultures and styles but they seem more like what I want to go towards in martial arts. Does anyone have some experiences with those styles or a basic knowledge of them feel free to give me advice towards those styles. What I like most about martial arts is the strive for perfection and discipline involved. So hello to everyone


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 14, 2012)

Welcome to MT. Hope you enjoy it.

Interesting options, since they're just about polar opposites. How did you narrow things down to these two?

Best thing you can do when looking for a school is go in, watch a few classes, talk to the instructors and (if possible) try a few classes to see how things fit.


----------



## Blindside (Mar 14, 2012)

When you talk about "wushu" are you talking about the mainly performance art of the forms demonstrations or are you looking at the sanda/sanshou ring sport aspect?  The two are very very very different.  The training for the sanda/sanshou aspects far closer to Muay Thai than the forms demonstrations would be.


----------



## oaktree (Mar 14, 2012)

What about Wushu are you looking at? Wushu can mean competition or self defense.


----------



## brmoore134 (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd be looking more to sanda/sanshou still somewhat different from but the performance wouldn't be my style. I have watched some classes of mauy Thai and talked to a few people about wushu


----------

